# Best way to obtain a tourist visa for your Filipina wife (non-US Citizen)??



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

OK I know that it is a real hassle but I would like to hear from anyone that was successful in obtaining a US tourist visa for their non-US wife and how they accomplished that.

From what I read on the Embassy web site, she must apply on HER own merits and prove that she has reason to return. Your relationship to her does not count. I understand about having the assets (property, bank account, etc.), but really? 

I live abroad and have ZERO intentions of returning to the states to live. I do however foresee some events that would require me to go back for a visit (funerals, college graduations, etc.) and I would love to bring my partner with me. It would give her a chance to meet my family and also experience my home country. I would love to get this done in advance (a 10 year visa) and take a quick trip to validate the visa. Then we would have the remaining time for the aforementioned events.

I also do not want to go the immigration route as that requires her to live in the states for at least 3 years and that is a no go for me....

I think that in this day and age that it is crazy to have such stringent controls over the visas. Especially after our wonderful president has allowed all of those illegals to become legal….


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Jon, just a note here. It's not the US that's the problem in getting and using a tourist visa for her. It's the Philippine government that is at the heart of the problem. Even if they meet every and all requirements for the visa, they are most often denied and there is never a real concrete reason given for it.
I hope you locate someone that has done this and has better info than I do.



Gene


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Gene,

Yeah I am aware of their hurdles too. I am sure that she would have get that stupid class thing out of the way. 

Still have some hopes in getting it accomplished so that I would not have to attend those events alone.

Thanks for your $.02


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure but I _think_ if you are married for a certain amount of time (2 years maybe?) you can get an IR-1 visa which would immediately make her a green card holder without having to spend 3 years in the US like you mentioned.

Might want to call up immigration and see what they have to say.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Jon,

I am in same situation. I would love bring Anne to visit my family once a year but seems Philippines Government has other plans. It doesn't help that anne doesn't have large sum in her bank account and were not married YET but still would like show my parents to Anne im not even sure the likely chances honestly


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

RA,

Thanks for the tip. I am going to contact the USCIS office at the Manila embassy. I will post whatever I find out from them.

jdavis,

yeah I know how dumb things can be. I ran into some of it when I took her to Kho Samui for a vacation...


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Ya Buddy, I promised I would take Anne on vacation every year some place outside of Philippines so if you have any information on ways I can prevent troubles you have let me know because I don't want Anne to stress over that situation on vacation with her




jon1 said:


> RA,
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I am going to contact the USCIS office at the Manila embassy. I will post whatever I find out from them.
> 
> ...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Here is what we did for our latest trip (not married at the time);

I gave her $1000 cash to carry. Our travel itinerary, her bank account passbook (that I put a few grand in) and her old passport that had her stamps in it from HK, Macau and Singapore.

She still got grilled by the Immigrations lady at Clark. After 10 minutes and showing her my passport with corresponding stamps corroborating her story the officer stamped her passport. Stuff asked was how long have you known him? Do we live together? etc.etc... Stuff that would piss you and I off as it really is none of their business. She never had to show her bank account (I guess I was that  ).


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Here is what we did for our latest trip (not married at the time);
> 
> I gave her $1000 cash to carry. Our travel itinerary, her bank account passbook (that I put a few grand in) and her old passport that had her stamps in it from HK, Macau and Singapore.
> 
> She still got grilled by the Immigrations lady at Clark. After 10 minutes and showing her my passport with corresponding stamps corroborating her story the officer stamped her passport. Stuff asked was how long have you known him? Do we live together? etc.etc... Stuff that would piss you and I off as it really is none of their business. She never had to show her bank account (I guess I was that  ).


Part of the reason for their "protectiveness" in grilling unmarried women departing is that it has not been an uncommon thing for "illegal recruiters" to arrange for young ladies to depart as alleged tourists, having promised them employment as domestic workers, only to be trafficking them into prostitution overseas!


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Very True, Well Anne has been to Singapore before so she has been outside of Philippines. I have no problem answering questions but hassle will take a toll.





overmyer said:


> Part of the reason for their "protectiveness" in grilling unmarried women departing is that it has not been an uncommon thing for "illegal recruiters" to arrange for young ladies to depart as alleged tourists, having promised them employment as domestic workers, only to be trafficking them into prostitution overseas!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

This is what I got from the Embassy;


Your wife may apply for a nonimmigrant visitor’s (B1/B2) visa. Information is available at the Nonimmigrant Visa (NIV) Unit’s website at Visas for Medical or Emergency Situations (B-1/B-2) | Embassy of the United States Manila, Philippines.

Written inquiries regarding nonimmigrant visas (mainly tourist and visitor visas) may be directed to the NIV Unit by email at [email protected] (for public inquiries).


I find everything about this process as insulting. They are "assuming" that she is intending to immigrate and she has to prove otherwise. I am confident that we will be able to get this B2 visa as we have all of the necessary "binding" items to bolster her case. 

On the IR-1 visa/green card. The green card is for immigration purposes which is really not the path that we want to go down. I have heard of people living abroad, that have provided their spouses green cards without ever going to the states. I also have heard that the non-US spouse can travel on the green card alone without a visa.

Does anyone know what the Philippine government requires for our spouses to travel (other than the 2 hour seminar for foreigner marriages)?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

jdavis10 said:


> Very True, Well Anne has been to Singapore before so she has been outside of Philippines. I have no problem answering questions but hassle will take a toll.


If you travel again and she has a new passport, bring the old with the exit/entry stamps in it as past proof of vacation intent...


----------



## Mcguyvr67 (Aug 24, 2021)

jon1 said:


> Gene,
> 
> Yeah I am aware of their hurdles too. I am sure that she would have get that stupid class thing out of the way.
> 
> ...


If you both live in the Philippines surely you own a home there. Hopefully you have bank acct, credit cards and other financial obligations there in the Philippines. If you also have a permanent Visa in Philippines I don't see why it would be an issue. On the other hand if you still own property in the US or other financial status in the US and are in the Philippines on a temp Visa good luck........ The US consulate will smell your intentions in a second. Those people are good at what they do!!!


----------

